# Gastric Band & IVF



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone had a Gastric Band fitted and then gone on to have IVF?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Saila!!

I haven't got any personal experience, but I have done a search on the forums and there is one thread on the Belly Club that asks the same question - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236511.msg3773794 (you will have to have access to the Belly Club to be able to read it) - it is a short thread, not much info, but someone mentioned a friend of theirs having it done and having succesful IVF, so it is possible.

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya Honey, 

I found that thread on search thank you for looking for me though   

I was hoping to find someone who'd actually had it

How's u? xxx


----------

